# كيف تسرع الكمبيوتر من غير برامج ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



## mina1 (24 يناير 2007)

السلام لكم يا أحبائى

كيف تجـعـل كمبيوترك يعـمـل بشـكل أسرع بدون استخدام اي برنامج 
اتبع الخطوات التالية لتحصل على النتيجة المطلوبة 
اضغط بالزر الايمن من الماوس على ايقونة 
"My Computer"( جهاز الكمبيوتر)الموجودة على( سطح المكتب )"Desktop" 
واختر 
"Properties" (خصائص) 
من الشاشة التي ستظهر لك بالزر الايسر من الماوس ، فتظهر لك شاشة 
"System Properties" (خصائص النظام) 
وبها عدة خيارات ، ومن بين هذه الخيارات إختر 
"Performance"(الأداء) 
ثم إضغط على زر 
"File System"(نظام الملفات) 
الموجود باسفل الشاشة من الجهة اليسرى ، فتظهر شاشة أخرى بها عدة خيارات أيظا ، ومن بين هذه الخيارات ، إختر 
"Hard Disk" (القرص الثابت) 
وقم بتغيير اختيار 
"Desktop computer"(كمبيوتر مكتبي ) 
الى 
"Network server"(ملقم شبكة الاتصال) 
وتأكد من أن وضعية المؤشر الموجود ضمن هذه الشاشة يؤدي الى جهة اليمين او اليسار أي 
"Full"(كامل)(الحد الاقصى) 
وأخيرا إختر خيار 
"Floppy Disk" (القرص المرن) 
الموجود بأعلى الشاشة ضمن الخيارات الرئيسية ، وتأكد بهذه الشاشة أن العلامة في الصندوق الضغير ضمن 
"Setting" (الاعدادات) 
غير بارزة (بمعنى لاتضع علامة صح في المربع الصغير) 
والآن إضغط على زر 
"OK"(موافق)ثم (موافق ) 
على هاتين الشاشتين ثم أعـد تشـغيل جهـاز الكمبيوتر من جديد .. ولاحظ الفرق0 
(يستحسن ان تكون الرام64 واعلى00)


----------



## عمود الدين (24 يناير 2007)

شكرا على الموضوع الجميل يامينا


----------



## mina1 (25 يناير 2007)

شكرا لردك يا عمود الدين


----------



## kamer14 (2 مارس 2007)

شكرا عالمعلومه وربنا يباركك


----------



## mahy (5 مارس 2007)

ثانكسسسسسسسس


----------



## mina1 (9 مارس 2007)

شكرا لردك يا قمر انت وماهى


----------



## men@ elgm@l (17 مارس 2007)

معلومه مفيده 

الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## mina1 (17 مارس 2007)

شكرا على ردك يا مينا


----------



## shadymokhles (23 مارس 2007)

*شكرا يامينا على المعلومات دى *
*ربنا يبارك فى حياتك*​


----------



## mina1 (24 مارس 2007)

شكرا لردك يا ميشو انت و شادى


----------



## جاسى (25 مارس 2007)

شكرا ليك 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## mina1 (25 مارس 2007)

شكرا لردك يا جاسى


----------



## the servant (22 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: كيف تسرع الكمبيوتر من غير برامج ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

شكرررررررررررررا كتير


----------



## mina1 (25 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: كيف تسرع الكمبيوتر من غير برامج ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*شكرا لردك يا frai*


----------



## abn yso3 (27 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: كيف تسرع الكمبيوتر من غير برامج ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*شكرا على الشرح و المعلومات القيمه* 
*ولكن هل هذه بالنسبه الى اى اصدارات الويندوز*


----------



## romyo (27 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: كيف تسرع الكمبيوتر من غير برامج ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

شكرا يا مينا
الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## mina1 (27 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: كيف تسرع الكمبيوتر من غير برامج ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*


abn yso3 قال:



شكرا على الشرح و المعلومات القيمه 
ولكن هل هذه بالنسبه الى اى اصدارات الويندوز

أنقر للتوسيع...


شكرا لردك

أما بالنسبة للاصدرات فتقريبا للاكس بى*


----------



## mina1 (27 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: كيف تسرع الكمبيوتر من غير برامج ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*شكرا لردك يا romyo*


----------



## romyo (28 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: كيف تسرع الكمبيوتر من غير برامج ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



mina1 قال:


> *شكرا لردك يا romyo*



حبيبى مينا
انا جربت اللى انت قلته بس منفعش
ايه السبب؟
عندى نسخة xp للمحترفين


----------



## mina1 (28 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: كيف تسرع الكمبيوتر من غير برامج ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*


romyo قال:



			حبيبى مينا
انا جربت اللى انت قلته بس منفعش
ايه السبب؟
عندى نسخة xp للمحترفين
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


الصراحة مش عارف
ممكن يكون السبب ملف ممسوح فى الويندوز
جربها لما تصتب ويندوز*


----------



## stars_29 (19 مايو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تسرع الكمبيوتر من غير برامج ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

merci bouceaup


----------



## nana_1 (8 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف تسرع الكمبيوتر من غير برامج ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

_اولا انا اشكرك جدا على المعلومة الجديده بالنسبه لى لكن انا خايفه اعملها يبوظ الويندوذ هو فية حد جربها يقولى قبل ما ابدأ وشكرا 

نـانـــا_​


----------



## mansor1_2000 (8 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف تسرع الكمبيوتر من غير برامج ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*شكرا على هذه المعلومة*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## mina1 (9 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف تسرع الكمبيوتر من غير برامج ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



nana_1 قال:


> _اولا انا اشكرك جدا على المعلومة الجديده بالنسبه لى لكن انا خايفه اعملها يبوظ الويندوذ هو فية حد جربها يقولى قبل ما ابدأ وشكرا
> 
> نـانـــا_​



*الطريقة عادية ومفهاش حاجة
ولو حسيتى ان الجهاز فيه حاجة رجعيها زى ما كانت
شكرا لردك*​


----------



## mina1 (9 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف تسرع الكمبيوتر من غير برامج ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



mansor1_2000 قال:


> *شكرا على هذه المعلومة*
> *ربنا يباركك*​



*شكرا لردك يا منصور*​


----------



## nkxkordy (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف تسرع الكمبيوتر من غير برامج ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

شكرا يا سيدى الفاضل على معلوماتك القيمه وبارك الله فيك وزادك علما...سلام ونعمه لك يا سيدى


----------



## mina1 (24 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف تسرع الكمبيوتر من غير برامج ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



nkxkordy قال:


> شكرا يا سيدى الفاضل على معلوماتك القيمه وبارك الله فيك وزادك علما...سلام ونعمه لك يا سيدى



*شكرا لردك
وكل سنة وانت طيب​*


----------



## عادل غطاس (17 يناير 2008)

*رد على: كيف تسرع الكمبيوتر من غير برامج ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

:yaka:

شكرا يامينا على المعلومات دى 
ربنا يبارك فى حياتك


----------



## mina1 (20 يناير 2008)

*رد على: كيف تسرع الكمبيوتر من غير برامج ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*شكرا لردك يا عادل​*


----------

